# Anyone compared sirui and benro carbon tripods?



## twdi (Apr 8, 2013)

I'm into a new tripod but the RRS and gitzo's are to expensive for the few times a year I want the use them. (I'm not a pro). Surfing the net, I've found carbon tripods from Sirui and Benro and they look nice stuff for the money.

I'm thinking about the Sirui N2204 or the Benro C2580T.
Has anyone experience with these brands and tripods?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 8, 2013)

I have two heavy duty composite Benro's. They are fine. For the price I paid, they were a bargain. The cost is a lot higher now.


----------



## brad-man (Apr 8, 2013)

I have a Sirui P-326 carbon monopod that is _extremely_ well made. I like it so much that I have a Sirui T-1205X tripod for packing _very_ light on the way...


----------



## ksuweh (Apr 8, 2013)

I own a Sirui 2204. I have had it about a year & a half. I use mine probably every other week at least. It is a very sturdy, well made, high quality tripod! I never had a single issue with it until a few weeks ago. I had it on a trip four states away from home with the tripod in its protective bag. I had used it just the day before & I take it out of the rental car & the center column is locked in the up position. I managed to get by. When I got home I emailed Surui & they were quick to respond & help me with the problem. It turns out that the plastic collet piece that tightens down on the center column had broke. They sent me a new piece to install. I did end up buying another tripod though.....a Gitzo GT3541L. I plan on buying a motorized camera dolly for time lapse video & so I did need another tripod, but decided that a Gitzo was probably better suited for my needs. I think that Sirui is a good tripod for an amateur user.


----------



## gary (Apr 8, 2013)

I have a Benro C-258EX tripod and MC-91EX monopod, both are great quality and have never let me down. The savings I made on price I put to a new lens.


----------



## papercutMS (Apr 8, 2013)

I have an aluminium Benro A-058-M8. This is their 0-series classic travel tripod. I also have a Gitzo 1542T.

From the build quality point of view Benro is really nice. The twist locks are smooth and lock positively. The metal parts are also high quality. For the amount of money I paid (around $80 about three years ago) it is an absolute bargain. That being said the Gitzo is slightly better in all aspects, but with a steep price. Bottom line is if you have the money or are in need of the best tested tripods in the world, go for the Gitzo or RRS. If you are on a budget, the Benro's will give you 90% of what the more expensive brands will, at around 1/2 or less of the price.


----------



## Dim (Apr 8, 2013)

I have Sirui M3004 with Manfrotto 701HDV. It's nice! It's a great tripod with many cools: you can unscrew one leg and use it as monopod (there are two bolts in box for head), it has both spikes and gums, it's really tall! 

http://www.zssirui.com/en/productshow.php?typeID=25&twoID=30&sn=96


----------



## Drizzt321 (Apr 9, 2013)

I have the Benro C-0681 travel tripod, and love it. Folds up pretty small, lightweight, and can hold a pretty decent load. Got it back in December, and haven't had any problems with it at all. Except I'm not getting as much exercise anymore, with it being so light and fairly compact.


----------



## Doug Brock (Apr 9, 2013)

I've read LOTS of good comments about both, especially the N2207 from Sirui. I ended up buying the smaller 2205X because of the portability and because that's what my local store carries (and the 2205X is $100 cheaper). I like it, but if the 2207 had been at the store, I probably would have bought it for the extra height and increased rigidity (and the 2207 isn't all that much longer or heavier).


----------



## Marvin (Apr 9, 2013)

I have neither, but I ALMOST got a Sirui (forgot the model). I shoot real estate and landscape for a living. I needed a mix of light weight, versatile and sturdy. I ended up getting an Oben. It might be worth looking into. I find the build quality to be very good. The price on Oben seems to be low right now. Maybe they are just breaking into the market. I used a Bogen-Manfrotto for the past 10 years until I broke it in a snow drift in February. So, being that I was considering Sirui, *maybe* Oben would fit your needs. Good luck!


----------



## Grahampoo (Apr 9, 2013)

I have the Sirui N2204 with the G20X head and I love it. Purchased it new from Ebay seller for $100 off retail. Liked it so much I did a full review on it, highly recommended.

http://chrisgraham-photography.com/blog/2013/3/14/sirui-n-2204-tripod-with-k-20x-ballhead-for-photography


----------



## ahab1372 (Apr 9, 2013)

Sirui M-3004 (aluminium) - really tall _without_ center column extended (I'm 6'3'' and do not want it taller), and the legs fold over the head to about 20'' so it still fits in most carry-on suitcases. One leg can be used as a monopod. The legs have retractable spikes inside the rubber feet, everything comes in a nylon case with shoulder strap.
I can't complain about the quality, but cannot compare either - it is the only tripod I have used so far, other than gorilla pod.
The carbon version is the M-3204.
The N-series is shorter and lighter


----------



## jhenderson0107 (Apr 9, 2013)

I purchased two Sirui N2204/G20X last year which are used to support a 60" dolly during time-lapse shots. They provide a solid, easily-adjustable pier and work very well. They're so light and pack so small that I prefer them to my 3541 for long trail hikes.


----------



## chasinglight (Apr 9, 2013)

I have not compares sirui to benro, but I did but a sirui travel tripod. I think it's the t1005x or something like that. The quality is okay. The compression twists for the legs are not made well and occasionally allow the legs to twist when the compression is loosened. When they twist from their normal spot the legs don't want to contract/expand freely. I have had it for a year, and while the quality bothers me it has not let me down and I don't think I would want to travel with anything heavier. That said I am now on the market for an at home studio/landscape/wildlife tripod and for that I would not consider sirui. I do not think their products are stable enough. Though as I mentioned be the one i have is great for travel and has allowede to get a lot of shots I would otherwise not have gotten (night long exposures, group portraits, etc)


----------



## wickidwombat (Apr 9, 2013)

i have the benro CF travel angel and the aluminium travel angel as well as a benro monopod and monopod head
they are great value for money

My tripod heads though are customised novoflex setups


----------



## twdi (Apr 9, 2013)

Thanks for your all great reply's. I think I will give the N2204 with the K-20X a try. 
I will to a nice outdoor trip for 3 weeks next summer in canada so the lightweight option should be great!


----------



## Jamesy (Apr 9, 2013)

papercutMS said:


> I have an aluminium Benro A-058-M8. This is their 0-series classic travel tripod. I also have a Gitzo 1542T.
> 
> From the build quality point of view Benro is really nice. The twist locks are smooth and lock positively. The metal parts are also high quality. For the amount of money I paid (around $80 about three years ago) it is an absolute bargain. That being said the Gitzo is slightly better in all aspects, but with a steep price. Bottom line is if you have the money or are in need of the best tested tripods in the world, go for the Gitzo or RRS. If you are on a budget, the Benro's will give you 90% of what the more expensive brands will, at around 1/2 or less of the price.


I have a Gitzo 2531 with a MArkins M10 and RRS clamp and then I bought a Benro 1681 Travel Angel for a trip to Europe and I must concur with all of the comments above - I am very impressed with the tripod. I paid $300 on eBay. I have no experience with Sirui...


----------



## twdi (Apr 10, 2013)

Jamesy said:


> papercutMS said:
> 
> 
> > I have an aluminium Benro A-058-M8. This is their 0-series classic travel tripod. I also have a Gitzo 1542T.
> ...



I like the gitzo en markins but they are so mutch more expensive then a Sirui or a benro..


----------

